# My sexy Kenneth Lawrence explorer (Non coffee table!)



## Red&Die (Aug 3, 2012)

Some of people here might know that I have owned Brian's Quetzalcoatl KL Explorer.







Since I love Ken's work so I decide to make my own custom order 24 months ago.....

I want to try something different finish that unlike the "Coffee Table" style, I love Quilted Maple Top guitar and the Purple color very much so I think it will be great idea for my first custom KL Explorer.

Stage 1 : Ken have sent me 3 different maple top wood, I choose the #3 because it looks more deep and big. 
















Stage 2: Some of people might already see this picture, mine is #13 of the Brazilian Rosewood fretboard. 






Stage 3: Inlays, since I'm a Asian so I would like to have Dragon inlays as lucky icon at the beginning, but After long and thoughtful consideration I decided to pay Ken extra cost to design the one of kinds Phoenix inlay. 

Here is what my drawing to show Ken what I want...






and Ken spend few weeks to make it for detail as this...






Stage 4: Ken sent me the inlay materials, #2 is White MOP and #3 is Black MOP. Letter "D" is Pink Heart Abalone. 






Progress Pic 1: Whole guitar without finish & inlay






Progress Pic 2: Inlay work process..











Progress Pic 3: Phoenix inlay DONE!






Progress Pic 3: Final!! ( I decide to use the Oil and Wax finish instal of the Gloss, because of the superior feel and sounds better)


----------



## flexkill (Aug 3, 2012)

Inlay is a bit much for me, though cool design. That color and finish....


----------



## drmosh (Aug 3, 2012)

Beautiful!
But I also would have just left that stunning rosewood alone, it was ridiculous just by itself


----------



## Red&Die (Aug 3, 2012)

KL = Crazy Inlay...


----------



## Ironbird (Aug 3, 2012)

Man that quilt is out of this world! The inlay is too much for me (I'm Asian too!) but dayyuum. That is one hot KL. Congrats!


----------



## narad (Aug 3, 2012)

The inlay's a bit much for me too, but damn, that stain looks fantastic. Can't wait to see the real life pics. I was just thinking the other day that the black on my quilted KL didn't turn out quite how I wanted, and thought purple was a "safer" bet. Whelp, if I ever get a KL 7-string!

Eh, I take that back - maybe it fits with the headstock in the picture. I tried forever to come up with something decent to inlay, but eventually went blank. With the color of the stain on mine, the way it turned out, that was definitely the right call on that guitar.


----------



## skeels (Aug 3, 2012)

I actually like the inlay but I like the real raw would also.

Congratulations man- looks sweet!


----------



## yellowv (Aug 3, 2012)

Yep that board was amazing until they put they gaudy ass inlay in there. Just because you can do an elaborate inlay with 8000 different little pieces of abalone and whatever the fuck else doesn't mean you should.

Edit. Didn't realize it was actually the OP's build. If that's what you like and wanted more power to you. It is your guitar and you should get what you want. Just not my thing.


----------



## Garnoch (Aug 3, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for sharing - that top is insane!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 3, 2012)

I dig everything about that guitar, especially the inlays 

How you liking the EMG Het-set?


----------



## Nile (Aug 3, 2012)

Well I like the inlay too so the rest of you: 

And that purple looks amazing.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Aug 3, 2012)

Awesome inlay, awesome guitar!!


----------



## ikarus (Aug 3, 2012)

awesome guitar, congrats!


----------



## EOT (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow man! That thing is pretty sweet. Congrats


----------



## SYLrules88 (Aug 3, 2012)

you reignited my explorer GAS! its so beautiful!!!!


----------



## themike (Aug 3, 2012)

Congrats man - Ken builds some amazing pieces. Looks like he was able to make your dream guitar come true, aye?


----------



## noUser01 (Aug 3, 2012)

NICE!!


----------



## Mega-Mads (Aug 4, 2012)

HET SET!!!


----------



## Nag (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't like the inlay at all but purple quilt explorer = quite a lot of win


----------



## Pikka Bird (Aug 4, 2012)

I think the inlay rules, BUT it's too bad he chose such a stunning fingerboard for it. Covering up all that interesting grain makes me a little sad. But I wholeheartedly adore all the elements of this guitar.


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 4, 2012)

GTWGITS (Get The Whole Guitar In The Shot )

Do you have a final pic that shows the entire guitar?


----------



## Cappleton23 (Aug 4, 2012)

that purple finish is beautiful


----------



## Danukenator (Aug 4, 2012)

I usually don't like big inlays but I really dig this one. I like how it's simple compared to your normal super detailed dragon. It looks sleeker and more unique.


----------



## narad (Aug 5, 2012)

NEED MOAR PICS.

Also, I just realized it was a phoenix and not a dragon, which is funny because I had back-and-forths about a phoenix inlay for months! Mostly with Athena @ AthenaInlay when we were looking to outsource.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice inlay, and excellent choice of color.
You don't see too many purple stains, and they look great!!


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Aug 5, 2012)

The only thing I have against the inlay, is that I feel it distracts from the rest of the guitar which is AMAZING!


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 5, 2012)

skeels said:


> I actually like the inlay but I like the real raw would also.




A french KL owner told me that he wouldn't do boards without inlays as this is actually one of his favourite areas of work and the only real one where he can show creativity since an explorer is an explorer.
Plus, if you want a quality explorer without inlays you can get one from someplace else for cheaper, KL is one of the big names in guitar building and you also pay for that. If I wanted one, I'd make sure there was a nice inlay too.


----------



## Levi79 (Aug 5, 2012)

A grade! More pics!


----------



## Red&Die (Aug 5, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> A french KL owner told me that he wouldn't do boards without inlays as this is actually one of his favourite areas of work and the only real one where he can show creativity since an explorer is an explorer.
> Plus, if you want a quality explorer without inlays you can get one from someplace else for cheaper, KL is one of the big names in guitar building and you also pay for that. If I wanted one, I'd make sure there was a nice inlay too.



You got it man, Ken doesn't make additional charge for this beautiful BRW fretboard, I was thinking just make a simple inlay around 12th area, but Ken will be still charge same amount for the inlay work, that's why I decide to do my personal favor inlay. Most of people would like to see some creativity inlay work on the KL guitar. 

I have other two custom order 7 strings guitar project with Bernie as BRJ Jekyll 727, and those two will come with very nice fretboard without any inlay.


----------



## narad (Aug 5, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> A french KL owner told me that he wouldn't do boards without inlays



As someone that owns two KL explorers without inlay, I am skeptical of this claim.


----------



## JamesM (Aug 5, 2012)

Red&Die said:


> Progress Pic 3: Final!! ( I decide to use the Oil and Wax finish instal of the Gloss, because of the superior feel* and sounds better*)



...


----------



## Red&Die (Aug 6, 2012)

narad said:


> As someone that owns two KL explorers without inlay, I am skeptical of this claim.



Yes, those two are special requested from Ken's close friend only, and Ken told me that he will not do any custom guitar without inlay.


----------



## Red&Die (Aug 6, 2012)

JamesM said:


> ...



The gloss finish might slightly reduce the sound of the guitar, making the vibrations sound a bit muffled, Oil/Satin finish will make deep, natural wood like tones.


----------



## BabUShka (Aug 6, 2012)

That is just sick! 
I really dig both guitars. And nice choise of wood and neck i totally see why you chose them. Enjoy!


----------

